# Blasc 2



## _Druckwelle_ (4. August 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,

kann mir einer veraten warum ich Blasc 2 nicht installieren kann? Steht immer da (Error Move permanently). Habe zwar Blasc 3 Installiert aber da lassen sich meine Charaktere leider nicht zu Buffed uploaden. Kann es zwar manuell versuchen aber selbst da findet er meine Chars nicht. Woran kann das liegen? Pls hlp


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. August 2014)

1. Welches OS hast du?
2. Wohin hast du WoW installiert?


----------



## _Druckwelle_ (4. August 2014)

Hallo  kaepteniglo,
 erstmal Danke für deine Antwort und deine Benachrichtigung bezüglich meines Themas. Mein OS ist das WIN 7 Home Premium auf dem Rechner. Auf meinem Notebook nutze ich WIN 8.1 aber das ist nicht weiter wichtig, denn das nutze ich nur um Addons einzustellen. Unter Blasc 3 werde ich ja auch darauf hingewiesen (plugins -> Buffed -> Addon Modul 1.0.0-> ausführen) das der Blasc Profiler 5.4.2 nicht von Buffed unterstützt wird. Installiert habe ich WoW auf eine andere Partition. Also nicht C: 
Versteh nur nicht warum Blasc 2 nicht funzt egal auf welchem Rechner. 
Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. August 2014)

Die Meldung, dass der Profiler nicht unterstützt wird von BLASC 3 kann ich nicht so richtig nachvollziehen. Kannst du das mal mit einem Screenshot zeigen?

Darf ich noch fragen, wohin du BLASC3 installiert hast?


----------



## _Druckwelle_ (6. August 2014)

Hallo,
hab das mal mit einem pic versucht und hoffe es sind alle relevanten Informationen drauf zu sehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. August 2014)

Ähm, geh mal in BLASC 3 unter Plugins auf WoW und aktiviere dort dann den "World of Warcraft Profiler 1.0.0". Dann sollte es auch mit dem automatischen Upload klappen


----------



## _Druckwelle_ (6. August 2014)

Jetzt bring ich dich bestimmt zur Verzweiflung. Der ist aktiviert!


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. August 2014)

Nö bringst du nicht 

Werden die Pfade und Charaktere unter Optionen -> WoW Plugins korrekt erkannt?

Kannst du evtl. das Logfile, was unter C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\Blasc3 liegt, mal hier mit dran hängen, nachdem er erfolglos versucht hat die Charaktere hochzuladen?

Kommt da eigentlich eine Fehlermeldung oder woran merkst du, dass die Daten nicht hochgeladen wurden? Vielleicht stimmt ja auch nur eine Verlinkung in der buffed-DB nicht?


----------

